# (DTG M2) Gray Image Printing Problems.



## Ricky89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I want to know what causes gray images to sometimes have little "rays" of magenta in it? Nozzle checks are fine and printing are perfect as well. But, everytime I stumble upon a whole gray image or an image with gray areas, the grays would show magenta, even sometimes green. 

With the RIP software, if I place a gray image within the "White\Black Graphics) queues, the grays have a tint of yellow. 

Is this just how the DTG M2 printer works? Is it a RIP software setting? Help! 


UPDATE! I attached an example of what I'm talking about. The image is completely gray! No colors at all but this DTG machine from Coldesi, for some reason, prints minor color bands on gray images. Why does this happen???


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We had similar issues when using photographs with grey on our DTG Viper. What we found is that on photographic images, what appears to be grey actually has some other colors in it which is what the printer / Rip software is picking up. We found this issue primarily when we printed the image on a black shirt using the black color profile. The easiest way to resolve this if you are printing on black shirts is to use the color profile instead of the black profile. If you are having the issue on a color or white shirt, I would play with the color levels in your design software.


----------

